
Infinitesimal machinery (1993) [pdf] - abecedarius
https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~pister/290G/Papers/Feynman83.pdf
======
ohazi
I can't get over the fact he basically invents a DLP-like spatial light
modulator in a thought experiment 15 years before the real thing, but then
immediately dismisses it as useless. That's nuts!

Or maybe it was sarcasm that didn't make it through to the transcript?

------
petermcneeley
"You get this little machine you can control from the outside, and it has a
sword. The machine gets in the water with a paramecium, and you try to stab
it" 35 years after this statement these nano devices still do not exist even
in laboratory settings. What has gone wrong? What is preventing this?

